# ARC8 Essential



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Curious to see if anyone has test ridden or owns an ARC8 Essential?


----------



## Daniel.4122 (Mar 3, 2021)

I am so close to ordering a frame but the flat mount is pushing me away


----------



## Eneen (Jul 4, 2017)

Same, but looks like rx4 4piston caliper is solution here. BTW chainline is 55mm, clearance for 32T and 52mm needs to be checked.


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

My shop is a dealer in the U.S. (the only dealer?). I built my Essential 2 weeks ago and have been loving it. I'm using Level Ultimate levers with a Force flat mount caliper in the rear. I will switch to Hope RX4+ 4 piston when they are again available.
The large frame with a Fox Float X shock is 5lbs 1oz.
The chainring clearance is tight. I can use a SRAM Dub boost crankset with up to a 38 tooth ring, but GXP with a 32 tooth 3mm offset ring just touches. 
I'll try to clean it up and post a pic, but let me know if you have any questions.
Jim, B-17 Bikes, Fairfax, CA 415-715-1331


----------



## Eneen (Jul 4, 2017)

AFAIK GXP chainline is 52mm right? Is it ridable or no-go? I guess if it touches there could be a problem when accelerating or leaning, when chainstays are bent.


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

I believe GXP with a 3mm offset boost ring will not fit. It might work with a 0mm offset ring, like for SRAM BB30 cranks.


----------



## 29ner (Jan 10, 2018)

schnapmaster said:


> My shop is a dealer in the U.S. (the only dealer?). I built my Essential 2 weeks ago and have been loving it. I'm using Level Ultimate levers with a Force flat mount caliper in the rear. I will switch to Hope RX4+ 4 piston when they are again available.
> The large frame with a Fox Float X shock is 5lbs 1oz.
> The chainring clearance is tight. I can use a SRAM Dub boost crankset with up to a 38 tooth ring, but GXP with a 32 tooth 3mm offset ring just touches.
> I'll try to clean it up and post a pic, but let me know if you have any questions.
> Jim, B-17 Bikes, Fairfax, CA 415-715-1331


I have the Evolve now and really like it for most of my rides. I looking to order the Essential with 130 shock and 150 fork. What in on your build? What are your ride impressions?


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

I have my Essential set up with a Float X in the back (130mm travel) and a 140mm Fox 34 in the front. I also have a 150mm Fox 36 I can install. I love the bike. It is long and stable, but doesn't feel like you're driving a bus in slower tight stuff. I am using aluminum wheels with Aggressor/DHF tires. 
It feels snappy enough that I'll switch wheels and tires and do an 80 mile trail ride on it in a couple weeks.
My only slight fit issue is the steep seat tube angle, which is different than my other bikes, and a little more noticeable than on the Evolve FS.
It's a great bike, and retail is around $700 less than the Evolve FS frame.


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

schnapmaster said:


> I believe GXP with a 3mm offset boost ring will not fit. It might work with a 0mm offset ring, like for SRAM BB30 cranks.


I switched to an XO1 GXP crankset with a 34t 0mm offset chainring (for BB30) and it clears just fine.


----------

